# Best ways to tell 32-bit from 64-bit?



## tnjman (Mar 2, 2013)

What are the best ways to tell if a Windows computer is 32 or 64-bit, via script?

Well, Squashman answered a similar question on another thread, and the asker (scrfix) didn't even realize it. Anybody see anything wrong with the statement below (the part in bold)?

Squashman pointed out in another thread: "Why not just pull the information from the environmental variable? echo %PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE%"

scrfix said:
"Squashman, I am aware that I can do the Processor Architecture [registry] variable.
_*It spits out X86 or AMD64 based upon the architecture but does not tell
me whether the OS is 32 bit or 64 bit*_ hence the osarchitecture which does tell me that."

[end of their discussion]

*Yes, it does tell you if it is 32-bit or 64-bit*. For the uninitiated: _*X86 = 32 BIT, and AMD64 = 64-BIT*_. fyi, Intel 64-bit also will show as AMD64, so the above solution does work for most cases.

So, yes, it does, indeed, tell you if the os is 32-bit or 64-bit.

Does anybody else have any other *simple* methods to easily tell the os architecture of a Windows system?


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Check for the existence of an x86 program files variable.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto computer - right click properties


----------



## OcalaBob (Jan 19, 2013)

WMIC computersystem GET systemtype


----------

